# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Bee Health Day in Duns - Sat 7th June

## gavin

*Alison has had a few cancellations, so if you fancy going give her a call or email:*


_
An Invitation to Beekeepers in the Borders area_
 *The Scottish Government (SG),* 
*Science and Advice for Scottish Agriculture (SASA)* 
*and Scottish Rural College (SRUC)*

are holding a

*BEE HEALTH DAY*

*on Saturday 7th June 2014 from 9.30am – 4.30pm* 
*at the Whitsome Ark, Main Street, Whitsome, near Duns,* 
*Berwickshire, TD11 3NA*
 
_(tea, coffee and a sandwich lunch will be provided - PLEASE NOTIFY US OF ANY SPECIAL DIETARY REQUIREMENTS)_



A full day of lectures and practical sessions covering: AFB, EFB and other Bee Diseases, Apiary Hygiene, a Shook Swarm demonstration and Integrated Pest Control
 

*To book your place or for more information contact:* 
Alison Knox on 0300 244 9836
email: alison.knox@scotland.gsi.gov.uk


 
*Cost - £25.00* - send your cheque, made payable to “SRUC” to: Alison Knox, P Spur, Saughton House, Broomhouse Drive, Edinburgh, EH11 3XD



Please note that numbers are limited so book early to avoid disappointment _(we propose that similar events will be run on a regular basis in the future at various venues)_


*- With thanks to Border Beekeepers Association -*

----------

